# LWC (Cardiff) - considering treatment, any comments?



## miss wishful (May 3, 2013)

Hi!

We are considering treatment at LWC, Cardiff, and as they are out of my area I'd be grateful for feedback anyone may have, good or bad!  I can't seem to find much in the way of success rate data, due to not enough treatments being performed..... not sure what to think!!

Thanks!


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Lwc has had a bit of a change this year. Swansea and cardiff are linked and I think cardiff has had a revamp. Lwc is now private only which is why there may be isses wth results data. I have never been to the Cardiff clinic but will be having ec and et there this time. I have always been happy using them but some frends refer the crgw one.


----------



## miss wishful (May 3, 2013)

Ah, I see.... makes it a little clearer why no info.  Ok, well I've got a 1st consultation coming up, hopefully I'll get a good 'feel' for the place then I guess! 

Thanks


----------



## dickinson34 (Feb 22, 2013)

I've been with LWC in Cardiff since Feb 2013 .... I've found them amazing and I live 3-4 hours away. Someone is always available on the phone. I'm due to start the long protocol on the 23rd May if AF decides to appear!!


----------



## beckha (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm with LWC Cardiff, they are great, I really really like them, we are doing egg share as a donor and I am just waiting for a match.

I would recommend them.

x


----------

